
Encrypted messaging apps are trending in Hong Kong - jasonhansel
https://mobile.twitter.com/stegersaurus/status/1138727909940760576?ref_src=twsrc%5Etfw
======
Jonnax
What are the chances that China will extend their Firewall over Hong Kong as
well as a result?

I presume business wise it'd be a bad idea.

